# The Great Fallen American Diesel Builders!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, I'll admit it, I'm a dyed in the wool, FM/CLC, BLW/Lima-Hamilton/BLH/CLC, ALCO/MLW/Bombardier fan! I'm more impressed by the Trainmasters, Sharks, and Centuries, than the latest and (*cough, cough) greatest from Electro-Motive Diesel, MPI, and GE. Call me crazy, but I'm a sucker for them! This thread is for those dedicated to the "Classic Diesels" of days gone bye! - 

For me, it's like I said, the Trainmasters, Sharks, and Centuries. They really gave their all in the fight against EMD and GE, and if you maintain them "right," then you'll have a functional, useable machine. Anything is "crap" if you don't maintain it (The Piano-playing "Alco Doc" of the D-L said that). I honestly love these o'l Diesels, and will alwayse love the great machines that they were and are!









A Trainmaste built by CLC, for those who don't know. - :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Look real hard, it is the front of the train. See the other engine behind it?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Go down to a train yard and watch how the train engineer's lean out of the window's to see.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

As a diehard steamer guy, diesels don't seem to have the same "soul" imo. 

TM, the older diesels had smaller windows on the "high hoods" as shown above "low hoods" had more front windows. then you had "full body types" like the E and F series EMD's.
Alco C420








Baldwin made "centipede"


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

TM, in responce to your question, which has mysteriously vanished, this is the rear end of the Trainmaster, as the CP locomotives were set up "long hood front." -  - Amazing what you learn from the August 1973 issue of Trains Magazine!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

trainguru: incorrect. The top photo shows the front of that engine.

Notice the large "F" on the side sill by the steps. Also, on CP engines the large grey area was always on the front of the engine, so the paint scheme helps to visually identify the front.

It is true that some other CP engines were set up as long hood forward, but the one in the photo is configured for short-hood forward operation.


----------

